# Maxant



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I cant agree more. They are #1 in my top three bee equipment companies. What they sell in their catalog they are by far the best stuff out there with the best guarantee's and customer service. Being able to talk to the head guy before purchasing and then later when you have a question is the way to go. I have a 1400PL, Bottling tank, Uncapping tank and an uncapping knife and I love each piece made strong and solid. Best stuff out there. Best customer Service ever.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

I completely agree. I should have mentioned their extractor/etc are all very high quality; the welds and finish are perfect. I almost felt bad using it!


----------



## mulesii (Jun 10, 2012)

I purchased a 3100H and had a setup issue with the extractor. I emailed customer service on a Saturday afternoon and received a response back within 1 1/2 hour with a video link that showed how to fix the issue. Not many companies will respond on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

They shipped my Bottling tank on New Years Eve to me and gave me a present to boot. Those guys ROCK over there. My wife is making them a fused glass plate so I can send them a present to say thank you. Cant find a better small company then MAXANT.


----------



## eaglehound (Aug 13, 2008)

I lent my extractor to a friend and they lost the metric wingnut off the honey gate. I called Maxant to buy a replacement and they shipped me one free and they paid the mailing!! You don't find that kind of company very often.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

If any of you have reason to stop by and say hello, it'll only take one handshake to know you're dealing with an honest beekeeper. Jake is not far from me and it's really nice to see these comments. I love to buy local but boy, this is good stuff!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I love my 1400!! Never a problem! Great price and they had it setting on the loading dock in 2 days!


----------

